# Extra....Extra...Read all about it!



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It is on the news stands! I got my copy of _Dog Fancy Magazine _today. There she is on page 38. Our little girl Sassy has the entire page all to herself. The caption reads, Who is the Fairest of them All. I am soooo excited and proud of my baby. I will try to take a digital image of the page and post it for any of the members who do not have access to Dog Fancy.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

where can I get one? Petco might have it right? 

I think Hollywood may be calling you







She is going to be famous







better get her an agent


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!! WOW!! I can't wait to see it!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

COngratulations!!!

You can see it Here (click on the Read more- under where it says "Who is the fairest of them all")! She looks gorgeous as always!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

congrats to you, pat and sassy!!







sassy was definitely the fairest of them all!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for posting the link!

Pat, she looks wonderful. Congrats to you and to her!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> COngratulations!!!
> 
> You can see it Here (click on the Read more- under where it says "Who is the fairest of them all")! She looks gorgeous as always![/B]


Thanks Deanna for putting the magazine link. I was so excited I forgot to post that.







I knew that photo was on the website, but I like the page in the magazine. It is of course larger, and shows her better than the smaller picture. 


Thanks everyone for all your lovely compliments. 


Please excuse me for beaming here...............I am so proud!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I hope you still scan the full page- I would love to see that! I just couldn't wait- I had to see NOW!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Congratulations to Sassy for being so beautiful and photogenic and to Pat for all her love and hard work to make Sassy the gorgeous girl she is. I can hardly wait to get my Dog Fancy mag in the mail!!!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations BEAUTIFUL Sassy







Pat, you have every right to be proud of your furbaby - she is such a lovely girl!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats Pat! Sassy deserves it..
Andrea~


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Congrats--she's breathtaking! We are all so proud of you and Sassy!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats Pat....I will be going to PetSmart tomorrow to pick up a copy...


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, Pat! You and Sassy BOTH deserve a huge round of applause.





















Just look how gorgeous Sassy is and how carefully she is groomed. Then look at how wonderfully she poses herself. That alone is incredible.....that she sits so perfectly for a photograph, not spoiling her "skirt" all spread out around her. Keeping her "do" impeccible.

We are all so proud of you both.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Pat I'm so happy for you and Sassy!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

> Please excuse me for beaming here...............I am so proud![/B]










I would be beaming too, you should be proud.
OMG, I would be calling everyone I knew...or I would get them all the magazine.









Wow, Congrats







She looks great


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats! I'm so happy for you! I know you work SOOOO hard to keep her coat so brilliantly white and flawless... and of course, we can all see it too! She is one of most gorgeous long coat Maltese I've ever seen! Did you get anything to reward her? =]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pat, I just love that pic. The colors set Sassy off so well. Can't wait to find a 

copy!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I want to add my congratulations, too. I'll be anxious to see the full page - we need more and more of Sassy!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations Pat and Sassy, you have every right to be proud of your little girl, she is beautiful


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She is simply beautiful, you should be proud.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations Pat and Sassy!














I'll go and get my copy tomorrow. Way to go Sassy!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations Pat! You have every right to be proud of Sassy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Brava Sassy!!





















Brava Pat!!

























Sassy - you look AWESOME! You are the best of the best - but we all knew that before Dog Fancy made it official.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yay Sassy! she's gorgeous as usual!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Dear Pat,

You should be beaming! Sassy is one HOT doggie!

I have to tell you, it was when I first saw her photo when I came to Spoiled Maltese that fueled my hunt for a maltese closer to "standard"... oh I wanted a Sassy coat.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats! Sassy is so beautiful


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Congratulations Pat!!!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh, I can't wait to see it!! How exciting for you and Sassy.Rudy and Paris would like to send her our copy for a paw print.







Way to go Sassy!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

She's exquisite!!!!














Congrats!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

As I said, I'm hanging Sassy's "centerfold" in Billy and Henry's new bedroom. Billy said not to. He said Summer will not appreciate it. But, Big Butt Henry said "Ya Baby!!" Then he want on to say, YOU can't see it anyway, Billy. 

You will have to send some "Sassy" perfume for Billy to smell


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Well done Pat and Sassy!!!



You both deserve it



























[attachment=14891:attachment] 



Dede and the little sausage from down under



[attachment=14892:attachment]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW

you must be very proud, but I am not surprised --> she is a beauty









Congrats


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

You should be proud Pat. Sassy would not have won without all the hard work you put into her grooming . Plus it's your talent of taking beautiful photos of her. We all know how difficult it can be to get a good picture of our fluff-buttes.









Great job Pat!
[attachment=14897:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sassy so deserved to win this contest!! I am so happy for you and Sassy.. you have every right to be 'beamimg"!


----------



## susanweinman (Dec 4, 2005)

THAT is one FABULOUS picture!!!!!

Great job on the picture and on sassy!

Looks like a pro took it! Soooooo gorgeous!

Congrats!

Lucy and Ethel's Mom


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*I love to see all the recognition that SM babies and owners are receiving!!!*


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

YAY!!! Totally deserved! Go Sassy!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

That is Perfection!!! Way to go Sassy, you are beautiful.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Sassy, you go girl


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMIGOD she looks stunning as usual!!! She has serious celebrity status now!!!!!






















Ps.. i wonder why i didnt get my issue yet...weird


----------



## LuvinBella (Jul 11, 2006)

I am so excited for Sassy!!! Congrats!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so happy for Sassy. And.............it is a small world. The pom, Buttons, lives in my hometown. The daughter is Kristi (my daughter) age/grade and they were on the same softball team last summer. Buttons and Sugar have played together. 

I have to call and congratulate her right now.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I am very proud to tell my friends I know Sassy. She is so beautiful and very lucky to have such a wonderful, caring Mama. Sassy's coat is definitely the prettiest full coat I have ever seen and she is sooo photogenic. My Sassy told me she wants to be just like your Sassy when she grows up. (I just let her have her dreams)







All the SM babies are beautiful to me, but Sassy holds a special place in our hearts.

Pam and Sassy


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Soooooo beautiful. No wonder she won the contest. All your hard work as paid off, Pat. What a doll baby. Dog Fancy readers will know her as the perfect princess, but I love the pictures of her outside with her magnificent hair being ruffled in the breeze, or the ones of her digging through her toy box, just being her every day loveable self. Here's a toast with Diet Pepsi to Pat--do you have any grooming appointments available? Sam's nasty.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

All I can say is,_ just perfect! _You have done yourself proud Pat! She is one gorgeous little lady.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Well you should be proud







She always looks so beautiful and so perfect. You both should take a bow.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!! She totally deserved to win......







What a good mommy...you take such good care of her!!!!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

WOW! Sassy


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is as always, breathtaking!







Yay! for Sassy!!


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Just got my issue--hot off the mailbox! Sassy looks awesome in print! Trinket was drooling and giving me dirty looks for cutting her hair off!

Christy and Trinket mooommmmm I want to grow MY hair out now.....shhhh Trinket we can't all be FANCy dog models......


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

congrats! i think sassy's picture blows the rest out of the water. she's a total beauty!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, Sassy is gorgeous. It is no surprise that she won.!!!!!!!


----------

